# Stakehunters.com is now Live!



## lacaca (Jan 28, 2019)

*What is StakeHunters?*

StakeHunters is a platform for tipsters to publish picks, build reputation and sell their predictions. We are a trusted partner for tipsters to verify their statistics and build their history and follower base. Investors get verified and valuable information, only pay for profitable periods.

Hunters is also a sports betting academy. Our aim is to teach players to understand sports betting from A to Z and show the way to become a disciplined winning player first and a successful tipster later.

You can get our short *free* *E-book about starting successful betting career* on StakeHunters main page even without registering. The info in the book should benefit bettors with some experience, too.
Any questions you will ask on stakehunters.com Live chat, in our messages system or email, will be answered by bettors with serious experience in this area.


----------



## appahchristian (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey, this info sounds really interesting! I'm a great fun of sport or ro read the books about sport. Your website is really what I was looking for. I enjoy the idea of exchange opinions and products in the internet. That's why prefer to use different websites like  Your website is now in my list too.

I'm very thankful to you.

Let's share you favorite websites for betting and exchanging!


----------

